# Ssh Port



## Stefcore (27. März 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte von meinem Rechner aus via Terminal eine ssh Verbindung zu meinem Router aufbauen. Das Problem ist, dass mein Router nicht den anscheinend standardmäßigen Port 22 verwendet sondern den Port 222. Wenn ich die Verbindung mit dem Programm Putty aufbaue und bei SSH den Port 222 und die IP des Routers angebe funktioniert es. Da ich mir aber über die Unix Shell von Mac OSX Zugriff verschaffen möchte muss ich dem Befehl also noch anfügen, dass der Zielrechner über Port 222 anzusprechen ist. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## melmager (27. März 2003)

ssh -p 222 .....


----------



## Stefcore (27. März 2003)

vielen Dank, das war  des Rätsels Lösung!
Gruss 

stefcore


----------

